
Abstract Algebra: A Study Guide for Beginners (Beachy) [pdf] - lolptdr
http://www-personal.umd.umich.edu/~adwiggin/TeachingFiles/AbstractAlgebra/Resources/guide.pdf
======
sillysaurus3
I managed to find both the problems and the solutions:
[http://www.math.niu.edu/~beachy/abstract_algebra/guide/conte...](http://www.math.niu.edu/~beachy/abstract_algebra/guide/contents.html)

This study guide doesn't seem to contain the solutions, so hopefully that will
be useful to someone.

~~~
lolptdr
good man! thank you for your efforts. I've begun a self-studying path to
higher level of mathematics and so this will definitely help.

